# Bass are Active...



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The pond behind my house is HOT!!!

Bass are feeding big time on the Dragon Flies that are hovering then dipping to lay eggs on the surface.

It seems to cool off as a breeze ripples the pond, then picks up again as the breeze goes away and the fish can see the DFs again.

I am using a 4" DOA CAL Arkansas Glow Jerk Bait. 

Jim


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Is that an invite.. i need some bass therapy


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure... anytime. Just walk out back. The "footbridge" (2x8) is on the south end of the property at the ditch end. It's a little underwater and slippery right now.

But it's certainly a stress reliever to pitch a soft plastic and watch the sun go down.

Jim


----------



## muyman22 (Sep 25, 2012)

Jim- I just moved here and am dying to get a FL bass! Any help on places to go? I'm only working mornings right now so my every evening is free...I don't keep anything or use live bait- just a regular shmoe looking to unwind. Thanks
Adam


----------

